# Ginger concentrate



## Mister Fuzzyboots (31/10/17)

Howdy doodah fellow Vapers,

I am looking for a plain ole Ginger concentrate, anyone know where I can source some?

The closest I`ve seen is a ginger cookie one, but I need plain ginger.

Thanks and happy vaping all day long long long 

Mr. FB

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (31/10/17)

Natures Flavors Ginger from Valley Vapour. Spot-on ginger.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Mister Fuzzyboots (31/10/17)

Thanks @RichJB I knew you`d have the info, I`ve ordered and now eagerly await delivery

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (31/10/17)

Mister Fuzzyboots said:


> Thanks @RichJB I knew you`d have the info, I`ve ordered and now eagerly await delivery



Please let us know what you planning on mixing with that Ginger @Mister Fuzzyboots - and how it turns out.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mister Fuzzyboots (31/10/17)

@Silver , I will be experimenting with it this weekend and let you know how it turns out.
It`s a recipe I`ve been wanting to make for a while now, but it keeps flopping, I think, due to using the ginger cookie instead of a straight ginger.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RichJB (31/10/17)

The NF Ginger is quite potent and has a strong taste and aroma of freshly cut/grated ginger. There is nothing bakery or cookie or gingerbread about it, it's pukka raw ginger. I only really like ginger in gingerbread or ginger biscuits so bakery gingers are fine for me. For straight raw ginger, I think you'll like this one.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## method1 (31/10/17)

FW Ginger, used low.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Mister Fuzzyboots (31/10/17)

Thanks @RichJB , if that is the case then I may be on the right track with the one you recommended, as this will allow me to really get into the mixing process with the other ingredients and really whittle into the recipe piece by piece.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (31/10/17)

method1 said:


> FW Ginger, used low.



That could be a plan. TFM have it, I don't know if anyone else does.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (31/10/17)

I have both NF and FW Ginger. Both are good and true to taste, but NF is about twice as potent as FW.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

